# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Free Downloads] PSD Signatures, Forum Ranks, and More

## dperolio

*






This thread will display all of the things that I add to the Downloads section of my portfolio.

All downloads are free to use for learning rights only and personal use. Signatures, however, are for learning rights only. As such, all files have the fonts used included with their download, except for signatures.

Please do not rip layers from any of these to use in your own works or projects. It's stealing and that's not what these are intended for. If I catch anyone doing as such, I will not only be disappointed but may also reconsider new, fresh releases. Please, don't be a thief. It should go without saying, but you are also not permitted to pass any of these files off as your own, redistribute them, sell them, etc. Use your brain.


Now that we have all of that out of the way, please enjoy the free downloads.




.::SIGNATURES

Car Signature PSD









Greenlantern Signature PSD









Prototype Signature PSD









Miltonius Signature PSD









Timeshift Signature PSD









Gax Signature PSD









Ringbearer Signature PSD








.::FORUM RANKS

Forum Ranks PSD 4th Set









Forum Ranks PSD 3rd Set









Forum Ranks PSD 2nd Set









Forum Ranks PSD 1st Set








.::BANNERS

40 Static 468x60 Gaming Banners








.::YOUTUBE BACKGROUNDS

Shadownight Youtube Background PSD








.::MISCELLANEOUS

Login Form PSD









Shine Animation Tutorial









This thread will be updated whenever I add something, but just in case (and to find out about any new creations that aren't available for download) I encourage everyone to follow me on Twitter, Facebook, and deviantART.  Thanks and hope you found the downloads helpful. Also, if you could refer anyone you know to my portfolio (Dustin Perolio - Freelance graphic designer) it would mean a lot to me. 





 Facebook |  Twitter |  deviantART |  Google+

*

----------


## Narudan

Awesome share, thanks!
I hope I will see more of you in the gfx section  :Smile:

----------


## JD

Wow, that's pretty nice!

----------


## dperolio

> Awesome share, thanks!
> I hope I will see more of you in the gfx section


*I would love to, but sadly the GFX section on here is quite dead.  A few new posts per week. I need activity!*

----------


## Reflection

Looks very good man, thanks for the share!

----------


## Adosi

Great Share keep up the good work!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Amazing work, I will be using these  :Big Grin:

----------


## dperolio

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Gawdlaw

The good stuff  :Wink: !

----------

